# Dealing with not riding?



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

I hurt my back about a month and a half ago.. The doctor thinks it could be a stress fracture. I have to get an MRI.. :/ Riding hurts my back SO bad, and my mom and doctor they dont think I should ride until I get the MRI. I am dieing because I cant ride.. Any ideas on how to get over thing? LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if it hurts that bad, your body is telling you something; rest! you will only delay the healing process if you keep riding. 

spend your time here , instead!


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I haven't ridden in months due to being pregnant. I still go groom my horses, easy ground work and do light barn chores (although not lately, due in 10 days yay) 

For me any time with my horses had been better then nothing even if I'm not riding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, what an opportunity to spend time with a horse. Google Erin's Carolyn Resnick's Notes and open the menu on the left hand side starting with #1. Don't read past #3 at this time. This will help you develop a wonderful relationship with the horse.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't ride at this time either (well, I probably COULD if I really insisted on it, but due to health and fear issues I'm grounded for the time being). I'm looking at getting into miniatures and driving. 

If you can, spend this time with your horse on the ground as much as possible. Hand-walking, light groundwork, maybe some trick training and carrot stretches to keep them limber and mentally stimulated.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

You could look into trick training. When my boy had an abscess, I taught him to 'smile'. Also, now's a good time to catch up on tack cleaning.


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas!!  he needs a lot of ground work  I also need to celeb all my tack! 😁
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know what shape you are in with an injured back, but when I can't ride, it's a good time to clean saddle pads, tack, brushes, etc... Hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

zookeeper1991 said:


> I don't know what shape you are in with an injured back, but when I can't ride, it's a good time to clean saddle pads, tack, brushes, etc... Hope you are feeling better soon!!


I can walk and stuff, but riding hurts like the devil.. I really need to clean my stuff!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

If you really can't DEAL with not riding, I would suggest just hopping on bareback and maybe walking around the pasture if you can cope with that or just sitting on your horse when he's at a halt. Works wonders for me!  

Otherwise, like everyone else said, great time to bond on the ground, do some groundwork, and clean the tack!


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Absolutely, do not do anything that further irritates your back! I broke three of my vertebrae in a fall and rest was the best (and only..well, a horrendous back brace helped, too) medicine for your back. It's such a vital part of our bodies, we need to respect it.

Like others have said, groom, clean and watch. You don't want to do anything that will cause further damage and lengthen your time out of the saddle!


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all so much! It is hard, but it is nice that I can see him and groom him. He is happy when I do anything with him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rotes Pferd (Apr 9, 2012)

I was in a car accident a year ago; not my fault, and I had to take about 6 months off of riding for pt. I'm having to take time off AGAIN because of reoccurring issues from said car accident. I draw, and would go pet horsies to keep my sanity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck with your back. I hope it heals well.. I get arthritis in mine, hurts like h.
I still try to go out and brush and clean . Do what your Doctors say , so you dont do additional damage .


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh gosh! I am so sorry! Thank you


----------

